# Gasifier plans



## cmbt engr RET (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello all, I've been thinking about setting up a wood gasifier to fuel a generator. I have a copy of the FEMA plans but much of my research indicates that this design needs a very good filter system or the tar it produces will quickly cause an engine to fail. Does anyone have experience with a set up like this and/or a link to a good set of plans?


----------



## northernmaine (Apr 13, 2013)

Teslonian Man Show! - YouTube

Check out this guy on youtube, has a lot of projects like this.


----------



## Arsi (Aug 9, 2016)

Dear friends
I am looking for some information about the market of small scale gasifiers.I need to know about the active companies in different countries,technical data,business and so on.Please let me know if you know any link,website,magazine,or article.I appreciate in advance.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

for practical applications of woodgas technology - https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/WoodGas/conversations/topics/33359

plenty of information posted and more advice available


----------

